
Mobile Phones Coming to EU Flights - pierrefar
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7334372.stm
======
pierrefar
I can't decide if the noise fellow passengers' call would annoy me or if this
is genuinely useful. Thoughts?

~~~
hcho
Longer flights within Europe are around 4 hours long(i.e from Glasgow to
Antalya). I wouldn't really care if other passangers talk on their mobiles all
the way as long as I can get data connectivity. But then again there are
people who prefer a silent carriage for a trip of 15 minutes.

Maybe this is an opportunity for carriers for differntiating their offerings.

